# Pregnancy Symptoms After Period?



## shootout (Sep 11, 2010)

*I am simply asking for advice on these symptoms. I understand the responsibility of being sexually active... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *

A couple weeks ago my boyfriend and I had unprotected sex. I understand this was stupid, moving on...

I took Plan B 33 hours after sex. I was expecting my period 5 days later. My period was 5 days late, and I was nauseous, but these are obviously possible side effects of taking Plan B. I took a pregnancy test just in case, and it came back negative. 

I finally got my period and everything seemed normal.  A day after my period ended, I had a horrible migraine-like headache and cramping. I _rarely_ get cramps and headaches while I'm on my period, and never experience this after it's over. The past couple days the cramping and headaches have continued, along with a little bit of discharge, and nausea. I've also been waking up with horrible leg cramps in the middle of the night, and have a dull ache in my lower back. 

Could these symptoms still be related to taking Plan B, or could I possibly be pregnant even though I had my period? I appreciate any help. Thanks girls!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 12, 2010)

I think you should schedule an appt. Cramping and migraines could mean that you could have developed a clot or something. So go have a professional check it out. Could be nothing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 12, 2010)

Plan B is just a super duper dose of Birth Control. I'm not a doctor, but I'm fairly sure you can still be pregnant even if you have your period.  Plan B stops the egg from attaching itself to the lining in your uterus-it won't terminate a pregnancy in the works. Again, this is just from what I understand.  So, I'd go get that new preggers test that measures from within weeks of conception. Especially if your boobs are super sore. 

And I am curious as to why you aren't on the pill to begin with? (not judging, don't care just curious cuz so easy)


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 31, 2010)

99% chance that everything is attributed to the Plan B.  Everyone I know who has taken it has had later periods and messed up ones (longer, shorter, heavier, lighter, etc).  Take another pregnancy test and if it's negative then discuss with your Dr what other possibilities are for the headaches etc.  If it's positive you're a very rare occurrence,


----------



## kaybaby200 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey am confuse because I dnt knw if am preggo because before my period I had sme preggo symptom like 3 weeks b4 my period I took a test an it had two lines on it, then my period came it came irregular this time longer no am feeling Like I wonna throw up my head hurts my tummy feels full an heavy at times I am wondering if I could be pregnant.


----------



## Yashvi (Aug 11, 2017)

I had sex at 21 july and by using comdom and i had my periods on last week of july and after my period i m feeling dizzy everyday i mean 2 time a day. What should I do? M i pregnant?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2017)

Yashvi said:


> I had sex at 21 july and by using comdom and i had my periods on last week of july and after my period i m feeling dizzy everyday i mean 2 time a day. What should I do? M i pregnant?



You could be dehydrated.


----------

